# Tacho kaputt?



## chayenne06 (22. Mai 2011)

hallo Mädels
hab vorletzte und letzte woche bei meinem tacho von ciclosport CM 4.4A erst die batterie unten am sensor und nun eben auch oben am tacho erneuert. tacho wurde im sept.2010 gekauft. 
und heute? nach ein paar metern auf tour ging er aus und nix mehr zu machen. hab oben dann die batterie neu raus und wieder rein- aber nix! ärgert mich nun sehr- ohne tacho zu fahren kann ich überhaupt nicht haben. davor ist er immer super gelaufen!
hat jemand ne ahnung was sein könnte?
viell.waren die batterien nicht mehr "frisch" im laden? macht das was aus??

danke!


----------



## at021971 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte an meinen CM414AM und CM436AM auch nach dem Wechsel der Batterien manchmal solche Probleme. Grund waren meistens Kontaktprobleme die vermutlich an der jeweiligen Bauform der CR2032 Batterien verschiedenen Hersteller lagen. Für die CR2032 gibt es ja in den CicloMaster Geräten einen Kontakt auf dem Boden und an der Seite des Batteriefaches. Der seitliche Kontakt hat hier häufiger zu den Problemen geführt. Wenn ich ihn dann mit einer Nadel ganz vorsichtig ein wenig in das Batteriefach gebogen habe, war der Kontakt wieder dauerhaft da. Bevor Du das versuchst, solltest Du Dir die Verbindung zwischen Batterie und seitlichen Kontakt genau anschauen und evtl. mal mit ein wenig Druck in diese Richtung versuchen, ob sich so der Kontakt wieder herstellen läßt. Aber wenn Du versuchen solltest den Kontakt zu verbiegen, gehe bitte sehr vorsichtig vor, denn diese kleine Kontaktfeder ist sehr filigran und kann somit leicht abbrechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (24. Mai 2011)

also des is ja wirklich ein scheiß! 
sorry, aber regt mich voll auf. 
gibts auch tachos die endlich mal funktionieren?? hab mit dem sigma schon kein glück gehabt, und der ciclo ging jetzt super (für ein halbes jahr) bis zum tausch der batterie... 
nervig!!!


----------



## Gio` (25. Mai 2011)

Ich bin jetzt beim dritten Sigma:

- nummer eins hat Mitte bei der Alpenüberquerung angefangen, bei jeder Etappe nur die erste paar Kilometer zu zählen und dann hat nichts mehr empfangen... also für IHM war die Tagesleistung schon viel zu viel...

-bei nummer zwei hat der Höhenanzeiger gespinnt, bei einer 1000hm Tour hat er 2000hm gezeigt oder ich könnte mit dem Ding in der Hand an der gleichen Stelle stehen bleiben und innerhalb von 5 minuten hoch bis zu 5000hm kommen und zurück... Nun bin ich diesmal schnell genug gewesen um den inerhalb der Garantie austauschen zu lassen...

- nummer drei (der 2209) funktioniert (noch?) seit 5 Monaten ohne Problemen...


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2011)

Ich habe den ROX 9.0 von Sigma... ok, der ist nicht billig, ich weiß. Aber bisher der einzige Tacho der jetzt seit 7 Monaten und 3000 Kilometern ohne Probleme funktioniert!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte von 2003-2010 einen Ciclom 436M, der bis auf einen Austausch nach 4 Monaten wg. Problemen mit den Bedienknöpfen all die Jahre problemlos funktioniert hat. Dann hab ich ihn leider bei einem Sturz verloren, seitdem hab ich den 4.36, der in der alten Halterung vom 436M steckt. Auch der funktioniert wieder problemlos. Also ich kann jetzt nichts schlechtes drüber sagen. Ich hab auch seit zig Jahren einen ganz billigen Pulsmesser von Ciclo, auch der geht 1a.
Wieso schickst du den Tacho denn nicht einfach ein als Reklamation?


----------



## Ede4711 (26. Mai 2011)

.... schaut euch mal auf dieser Seite um http://www.mountainbike-page.de/ dort gibt es viele Tipps über Ciclo.

Michael


----------



## captainbanes (7. Juni 2011)

Interessante Seite, da ist auch eine Tabelle mit angaben über die Qualität von Batterien. Ich habe momentan ständig Probleme mit leeren Batterien, hab vom Reichelt "New Sun" Batterien geliefert bekommen. Die scheinen nicht so gut zu sein wie die zuvor gelieferten Panasonic oder Maxwell. Sony soll laut dieser Seite am besten sein.

Bei meinem 4.4A hält die Batterie ca 1 Jahr, manchmal fällt er aber einfach aus, ohne dass vorher die Bat Anzeige an ist. Auch die Anzeige "friert" manchmal ein, d.h. der Tacho bleibt einfach auf den Momentanwerten stehen und lässt sich nur noch durch Reset wieder zum leben erwecken.

Ich werde mal ein paar gute Batterien kaufen. Wo bekomme ich günstig einen 10er Pack? Die braucht man ja sowieso ständig für irgendwas.

Eigentlich bin ich aber auf diesen Thread gestoßen, da bei meinem Ciclo 4.4A die Pulsfunktion nicht mehr funktioniert. 
Kann das an einer zu schwachen Batterie liegen oder ist der Tacho defekt? Ist gut zwei Jahre alt, weiß jemand wie lange Ciclo Garantie hat?
Früher hat die Pulsfunktion mit meinem Sigma Pulsgurt einwandfrei funktioniert, auch ein Batteriewechsel im Gurt hat nichts gebracht, mit der Pulsuhr gehts ja. Beides ist nicht codiert.


----------



## Horstelix (8. Juni 2011)

Servus,

ich kauf bei Pollin immer die CR2032 von Varta, die halten  immer recht lange und kosten nur 1,15/Stück.


----------

